# Rough idle in gear only



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

I have a 1990 ka24e. Auto trans.
Runs great, good millage, decent power.
Out of gear it idles smooth. Idle set at 900rpm.
Once it's put in any gear, the idle is rough. Idles at about 750rpm.
Compression is good. Timming is set at factory spec. Cleaned out the TB. Plugs, wires, acp, rotor, all good. Cleaned EGR. PCV clear. Checked for vaccum leaks and couldn't find any. 
Any ideas????


----------

